# Do Field Goldens make good family dogs?



## Skeene

Looking to get a field golden. They were bred for hunting. We have no intent on hunting with this dog, but have heard many say they are great family dogs too. Of course the breeders are telling me this, but looking for other opinions. I have an 8, 5 and 3 year old. Is this a good fit for a family with young kids?


----------



## Megora

What is your idea of a good family dog? 

How are your kids with rough-tumble dogs around?

^ I'm asking the questions, not making statements about field bred goldens - which can be pretty different from one to the next, based on their owners, etc.


----------



## sterregold

They can--they do tend, generally, to be higher energy, busier, and more mouth oriented than Goldens not bred specifically for field work. All Golden puppies need structure and training and clear boundaries, but these guys in particular do tend to need that really consistent activity and training, because if you do not provide it, they will invent their own fun. 

A major consideration with a dog from a pedigree selected specifically for retrieving ability and prey drive is that they are going to be highly mouth oriented. They pick up and carry, and potentially eat, just about anything they can get their mouths on. So with young kids in the house, ensuring that toys and shoes etc are picked up is vital as well. So you have to consider whether your kids will be able to maintain a non-clutter standard that will keep the puppy safe (as swallowing some of those objects is a recipe for obstruction surgery!)


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Tayla, although we are not her original owners, came to us at 4 months. She was from a breeder in TN. She would not have been good with kids. Not a mean bone in her body, but she was one of the worst biters as a puppy. Nothing helped until she was a year. She also needs a job, actually several of them. She is not a calm dog, but at almost 2 years she is getting better. Would I ever get a field bred puppy, no way. She fell into our laps and it was a horrible first year. More work than I could imagine. SHE IS GOING TO BE AN INCREDIBLE DOG AND I LOVE HER TOTALLY.


----------



## Skeene

Megora said:


> What is your idea of a good family dog?
> 
> How are your kids with rough-tumble dogs around?
> 
> ^ I'm asking the questions, not making statements about field bred goldens - which can be pretty different from one to the next, based on their owners, etc.


I need a tolerant, confident dog that can live in a crazy, loud house. We always have something going on. I have my 3 young children and there are 8 more next door that my kids play with daily. We have a fenced yard for play and activity and we would walk at least once a day. Not sure I have more time than that to exercise a dog.


----------



## Megora

Have you considered adopting an adult dog? 

The problem with puppies is they can be.... whatever you make of them. They can be the sweetest pups, or as my mom referred to every single one of our dogs - "puppies from hell". And that is a concern because you have ten million kids running around your yard from the sounds of it. 

With an adult, you are buying the dog that has the exact temperament and behaviors that you want in a dog.


----------



## lhowemt

I'd definitely avoid a "field" golden and go for a more mellow line. Lila is from field lines, actually half and half and she was the easiest pup ever. But Hazel was WILD, she would never have made it with young kids. 

Adopting adult may be a good idea, as long as it has been fostered and the dog's personality is known. Rescues can be as much work as a pup, but not always. Pups are a lot of work not just to potty train but they demand a lot of attention and training needs. Find a reputable breeder and tell them you want a mellower pup. You'll find someone that can match you up. Lots of good advice on finding good breeders in the puppy forum. They do NOT advertise.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

I have raised both field bred and confirmation bred and I prefer field. As puppies I didn't think my field bred Wyatt was more work at all. Puppies are work period. &#55357;&#56835; Both need training and lots and lots (did I say lots?) of exercise. Personally I wouldn't adopt an older dog unless I was certain of their history. Not with young children JMO.


----------



## Swampcollie

The two dogs sleeping on my bed both think they are good house pets. ( I tend to agree.) So long as you do your part, the dogs will do theirs.


----------



## Pixie

Pixie is a fieldGolden. She is my first golden and my first dog too, so I won't be able to give yo as good of an advice as people already gave in here. 
She is an amazing pet, and conquered her place as a family dog. But, it is always eyes on Pixie, or else... We run with her, we go for walk, I go to obidience and agiility classes. Still, if by any change we cannot exercise her 3 days in a row, get ready for trouble! Cause she will find it! She has a lot of energy and it is up to us to deal with that so she can be a home pet!

With 3 kids, you will have to see how much time you would have to dedicate to a puppy (but I guess that is any puppy). Pixie was mouthy, but never hurted me. Now my neighboors new puppy!!!! He has shark teeth!!! I have more marks from him than Pixie's entire puppyhhood, so I guess that is also linked to the puppy and how much you tolerate (I corrected Pixie since day one, they are still in the "that is so cute" phase!).


----------



## nolefan

Pixie said:


> ...it is always eyes on Pixie, or else... We run with her, we go for walk, I go to obidience and agiility classes. Still, if by any change we cannot exercise her 3 days in a row, get ready for trouble! Cause she will find it! She has a lot of energy and it is up to us to deal with that so she can be a home pet!
> 
> With 3 kids, you will have to see how much time you would have to dedicate to a puppy (but I guess that is any puppy)....


This is pretty spot on. If you have a busy household (I am a mom with 3 daughters) and think you probably don't have time or desire to devote more than 30 minutes out of your schedule for a daily walk, then I don't think a Golden puppy is your best choice. They need obedience work and exercise everyday or you will pay for it. Also, in the evenings they need to be kept awake and played with to keep them out of trouble and to help them sleep on the same schedule as the family. If they are left to sleep all evening while you deal with the kids' bedtime routine and then watch a tv show you end up with a puppy who isn't ready for bed when you are and has a lot of excess energy and it will be this way for the first year or two. I think this is true regardless of what lines the dog comes from. Golden puppies are a lot of work, if you're a dog lover they are worth ever bit of it, but they are very time consuming and you will get out of it what you put into it.


----------



## Mayve

I have a field bred 9 month old Golden and I can tell you if I still had kids at home I don't think I would have had the time it takes to raise her and give her what she needs. She is my first Golden and amazing but this is because of the work I have done with her. Not saying she wouldn't be a good dog eventually without all the work but she wouldn't be as good as she is. Puppies are challenging and require lots of time patience and energy..I know some pups from conformation lines that don't have the prey drive Sage has but still require a lot of work that if my kids were small I am not certain I could have given. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Skeene

nolefan said:


> This is pretty spot on. If you have a busy household (I am a mom with 3 daughters) and think you probably don't have time or desire to devote more than 30 minutes out of your schedule for a daily walk, then I don't think a Golden puppy is your best choice. They need obedience work and exercise everyday or you will pay for it. Also, in the evenings they need to be kept awake and played with to keep them out of trouble and to help them sleep on the same schedule as the family. If they are left to sleep all evening while you deal with the kids' bedtime routine and then watch a tv show you end up with a puppy who isn't ready for bed when you are and has a lot of excess energy and it will be this way for the first year or two. I think this is true regardless of what lines the dog comes from. Golden puppies are a lot of work, if you're a dog lover they are worth ever bit of it, but they are very time consuming and you will get out of it what you put into it.


Thank you so much! You are replying to 2 of my posts right now and you are so wonderful to do so. We just gave up a puppy due to growling at the kids and resource guarding. We worked with her for 3 months but she just did not adjust well with all the kids. She needed a home with older or no kids. 

I walked her at least 45 minute every morning and a shorter walk with the kids after dinner and tried to play with her in the yard, but she was a bit independent and really would not fetch. She would chase the ball and take it to a quiet place to chew it. Plus I could not let her just run with the kids in the backyard, I did not trust her. 

Anyway, I am ready to deal with a golden puppy. She was very mouthy but we started from day one with training that. We are prepared to do it all again and know what we are in for. I have found 2 great breeders with field dogs just not sure if this is the route to go or if a conformation dog would be better suited for our kids.


----------



## gdgli

Skeene said:


> Looking to get a field golden. They were bred for hunting. We have no intent on hunting with this dog, but have heard many say they are great family dogs too. Of course the breeders are telling me this, but looking for other opinions. I have an 8, 5 and 3 year old. Is this a good fit for a family with young kids?



No. 

Want a big surprise? Watch what happens when the kids and friends start running around a dog with high prey drive.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Already lots of good advice on here. 
Just one thing to add, be sure that if you are looking at "field goldens" you are truly looking at dogs from good field lines, by breeders who have been actively breeding and trialing their dogs in field events.
Sadly, a lot of people who are breeding not-so-good goldens claim they are "field goldens" to *explain* why they don't fit the golden standard.
A good field golden is to the golden standard, and is a fine dog. But they tend to have more energy and drive than the show bred goldens. Not always, but the tendency is there.


----------



## nolefan

Skeene said:


> ...I have found 2 great breeders with field dogs just not sure if this is the route to go or if a conformation dog would be better suited for our kids.


Truthfully I almost think the most important thing here is not conformation vs. field but that you spend some time making sure you find a breeder who has been breeding Goldens for many, many years and knows his or her dogs VERY well. A person who spends a lot of time with their puppies and will be able to evaluate a litter to choose an individual pup who is a good fit for a family with younger kids. Does that make sense? You don't want a puppy mill, it needs to be someone who is quality not quantity and just has a litter or two every year or two. But I would want someone who really knows their dogs. Make sure you mesh with the breeder and they are someone who will give you support and answer your questions over the life of the dog.

And gdgili is correct, you aren't going to want to turn any dog loose in the backyard with running, screaming kids. Both my Collie and my Golden have rock solid temperaments and genuinely like people and children, but they have prey drive and Collie also has herding instinct. We will sometimes all be out there as a family and I can monitor, but otherwise the dogs get way too wound up. It's not a sensible mix.


----------



## FTGoldens

I have field dogs, including a 6 month old puppy. As with the others, this puppy is very energetic in the field ... of course, that energy is needed for the 200 yard marks that she's doing. However, as with every one of the other dogs, she has an "off switch." When she comes into the house, she finds a toy and occupies herself unless we call her over to us. And once she gets into the bedroom at night, she's OUT! Personally, I believe that the off switch is an important characteristic, and that most field dogs (regardless of breed) have it (FYI, Lardy used to keep at least one dog in the house, he'd swap them around every so often ... he may still do it). And I also believe (maybe this is my field-bias peeking through) that to be successful in the field events, particularly field trials where they have to beat other dogs, including other breeds, the dogs have a higher level of intelligence than your average Golden ... and that intelligence can manifest itself via the off switch.
Furthermore, field dogs, particularly those trained by amateurs, ARE FAMILY DOGS MOST OF THE TIME ... they only get trained every so often. The rest of the time they are just hanging out with their fam.
So can they make good family dogs ... certainly. 
Of course, that's JMHO.
FTGoldens


----------



## hotel4dogs

I dispute that they have a higher level of intelligence. I think they are often more biddable. The two are not the same. My smartest golden was also my most difficult one to train, and would never have titled in anything. But dayam that dog was smart!
(JMO too).



FTGoldens said:


> And I also believe (maybe this is my field-bias peeking through) that to be successful in the field events, particularly field trials where they have to beat other dogs, including other breeds, the dogs have a higher level of intelligence than your average Golden ... and that intelligence can manifest itself via the off switch.
> FTGoldens


----------



## TheZ's

After reading about your situation, lots of children around and limited time to train and exercise our dog, I don't think getting a field puppy is a good idea. Our first Golden had a pedigree that included multiple field champions. We really knew almost nothing about Goldens when we got him. He was, as others have noted, very high energy, very mouthy, and very intelligent. The first 3 years with him were a real challenge and he required a lot of attention and exercise. Letting this type of dog loose in a yard unsupervised with young children isn't IMO what constitutes appropriate exercise. Over time he did become "the best dog ever" and was much loved by and very attached to all members of our family but it took 3 to 5 years to get there.

eta: Having had the experience we did with Zeke, I really feel that the field dogs should be given training for and the opportunity to do the job they are bred for.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

Skeene said:


> Anyway, I am ready to deal with a golden puppy. She was very mouthy but we started from day one with training that. We are prepared to do it all again and know what we are in for. I have found 2 great breeders with field dogs just not sure if this is the route to go or if a conformation dog would be better suited for our kids.


Sounds like you are ready! I say go for it. Puppies are challenging and it helps you have an 8 year old who can help with training. I know my guy would love a yard full of kidlets, now and when he was younger. They are not in training 24/7 so playing and socializing with kids is a huge plus! Keep us posted!


----------



## KathyL

I've read your post and responses and you have received excellent advice from people who really know dogs and some of whom breed goldens.

I am not a breeder and by no means an expert but I have had 4 goldens over the past 30 years -- my first a rescue, then two puppies and my last a rescue who stole my heart. He was beautiful, intelligent, high energy and fun loving and probably had a lot of field golden in him. He was also in rescue twice and was last surrendered by a family with young children after two years. 

While reading the posts two things kept going through my mind. Do you have a fenced yard and have you had a dog(s) previously. It sounds as though you have a fenced yard but you noted that you recently surrendered a pup after three months because of resource guarding and rough play. Three months is not a lot of time to work with a dog. 

I hesitated to post because it does sound like you have your mind made up. Goldens are in fact beautiful and everything you could want in a pet. I'm just not sure a puppy is such a good idea. As someone else replied possibly an older dog -- maybe 3-4 who is more a known. A golden puppy whether field or conformation comes with no guarantees. I would honestly say the first 2 years can be a challenge and you need to be able to make that commitment. 

When you look at those pups, look in your heart and ask if you are willing to give it everything it needs and deserves over it's lifetime. Good luck.


----------



## FTGoldens

hotel4dogs said:


> I dispute that they have a higher level of intelligence. I think they are often more biddable. The two are not the same. My smartest golden was also my most difficult one to train, and would never have titled in anything. But dayam that dog was smart!
> (JMO too).


Yep, could be. However, for a dog to remember that (i) four birds were thrown, (ii) at distances varying from 50 yards to 450 yards, (iii) with all sorts of stuff to negotiate in order to get to those birds, (iv) with three of the gunners retired, and then (v) end up right at or very near the spots that each of those birds landed, I think that shows a pretty high level of smarts (among other things, of course). Once they leave the line, they are on their own without assistance from the handler. At least the way that I understand the word biddable, it seems to me that it's something more than biddable that puts the dog onto those four birds.
Still, JMO.


----------



## Skeene

KathyL said:


> I've read your post and responses and you have received excellent advice from people who really know dogs and some of whom breed goldens.
> 
> I am not a breeder and by no means an expert but I have had 4 goldens over the past 30 years -- my first a rescue, then two puppies and my last a rescue who stole my heart. He was beautiful, intelligent, high energy and fun loving and probably had a lot of field golden in him. He was also in rescue twice and was last surrendered by a family with young children after two years.
> 
> While reading the posts two things kept going through my mind. Do you have a fenced yard and have you had a dog(s) previously. It sounds as though you have a fenced yard but you noted that you recently surrendered a pup after three months because of resource guarding and rough play. Three months is not a lot of time to work with a dog.
> 
> I hesitated to post because it does sound like you have your mind made up. Goldens are in fact beautiful and everything you could want in a pet. I'm just not sure a puppy is such a good idea. As someone else replied possibly an older dog -- maybe 3-4 who is more a known. A golden puppy whether field or conformation comes with no guarantees. I would honestly say the first 2 years can be a challenge and you need to be able to make that commitment.
> 
> When you look at those pups, look in your heart and ask if you are willing to give it everything it needs and deserves over it's lifetime. Good luck.


Just to clarify. We did not surrender for rough play at all. It was pretty fierce resource guarding and growling at the kids. Not rough play at all. She was an awesome dog otherwise and you just never knew when this would rear it's ugly head. We worked with her for 3 months with a trainer and had other breeders look at her. What they found is she was a bit too submissive for a house full of kids. Their fear was she would be a fear biter. She needed someone to dedicate extra training and a family with older kids. I need to be able to let my kids feel they can go up to our dog to pet him/her without seeing teeth.

I have owned dogs before and have never seen this behavior in an 8 week old puppy. It would have been a lifetime of worry for me.


----------



## Reese9

Reese is a "Field Golden". Though I had a Golden Retriever growing up (who was the best family dog), Reese is my first dog. I think if you are planning on getting a Field Golden, to get one at a young age so you can work with them from day one, or get one who has been trained already. We got Reese at 8 weeks and starting training as soon as we got her home. We curved all her bad behaviors and she was 95% potty trained by the time she was 4 months old. I was out of school during the time and was only working a few days a week so it was rare if she was left home alone. We also gave her an hour of exercise in the morning, and an hour of exercise in the evening, as they say "a tired dog is a good dog". Though it is just my boyfriend and I right now, we lived with my sister and my 6 year old nephew (4 and a half at the time) for around a year while Reese was 8 months to 18 months and she did wonderful with him. They are best friends now. I trust her around babies, but she hasn't been around them enough to realize how fragile they are. 

I would say, as long as you can devote a lot of time for daily exercise and training, they can be wonderful family dogs. Reese is 2 now and though she still has a lot of energy, she has calmed down quite a bit. She has plenty of toys and we give her a kong or a raw marrow bone daily for mental stimulation. They are working dogs and if you need to give them something to do. Reese is very sweet, she is nudging me for attention as I write this - lol. I've never seen any sign of aggression from her towards other dogs, cats, or people.

Might I also add, when she was a puppy she chewed up one of my sandals and nothing else. No furniture, walls, etc. We gave her bully sticks, raw bones, chews, everyday and worked with her vigorously on mouthing. She loves to chew on things still to this day, but only things that are hers.


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> A good field golden is to the golden standard, and is a fine dog. But they tend to have more energy and drive than the show bred goldens. Not always, but the tendency is there.


And even the ones from multi purpose breedings, field and show, seem to have boundless energy and drive. Speaking of, my two multipurpose bred dogs doing well? Tell them their brother is enjoying being the only child and is getting plenty of compliments on his behavior and his looks. He will definitely be a spoiled boy when we get home.


----------



## nolefan

Skeene said:


> Just to clarify. We did not surrender for rough play at all. It was pretty fierce resource guarding and growling at the kids. Not rough play at all. She was an awesome dog otherwise and you just never knew when this would rear it's ugly head. We worked with her for 3 months with a trainer and had other breeders look at her. What they found is she was a bit too submissive for a house full of kids. Their fear was she would be a fear biter. She needed someone to dedicate extra training and a family with older kids. I need to be able to let my kids feel they can go up to our dog to pet him/her without seeing teeth.
> 
> I have owned dogs before and have never seen this behavior in an 8 week old puppy. It would have been a lifetime of worry for me.


I remember your thread ... it sounds like you made the best choice possible for the dog and your family. I'm glad you have not given up on a Golden as a family dog. I hope all the input you've received helps you make a good decision. Take your time, after what you've gone through it is worth the wait for the right dog. I waited two years for my Golden girl Ellie. As her breeder put it "she has all the best qualities of both her parents". Her breeder knows both parents of the litter backwards and forwards and I am blessed with my dream dog. She is a wonderful support and is the first person I called when Ellie came out of exploratory surgery safely. Your last experience was not what a family dog is supposed to be like. I can't emphasize enough that a good breeder is worth waiting for.


----------



## hotel4dogs

LOL they are the PERFECT examples of boundless energy and drive!!!




my4goldens said:


> And even the ones from multi purpose breedings, field and show, seem to have boundless energy and drive. Speaking of, my two multipurpose bred dogs doing well? Tell them their brother is enjoying being the only child and is getting plenty of compliments on his behavior and his looks. He will definitely be a spoiled boy when we get home.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Tayla is my energizer bunny at 22 months old. She loves a job, but for the last 7 nights we have had horrible storms from the time I get off work lasting until sometimes 10:00 at night. In Central Florida that means tons of rain, lightening and wind. She hasn't been walked in 7 nights (days are too hot). She got in her pool one night for about 15 minutes. She is becoming naughty at night with things she hasn't done since she was a puppy. Showers are starting to form, but I may be able to get in a short walk or pool session if I can get home in time. Field Goldens are boundless energy machines.


----------



## gdgli

gdgli said:


> No.
> 
> Want a big surprise? Watch what happens when the kids and friends start running around a dog with high prey drive.


I have to add that I saw a kid run from a dog, trip, and then said "That dog bit me." I saw no bite but what will you do in your household when a child makes that claim.

I love field goldens and their energy and I do believe with a lot of exercise they are terrific. But kids adds another dimension to the ownership.


----------



## Megora

Skeene said:


> I need to be able to let my kids feel they can go up to our dog to pet him/her without seeing teeth.


I actually think it would be a very good idea for kids to feel wary and be careful about dogs and learning to read body language, be respectful of boundaries, etc.... especially when they are really little and can be a little too much for dogs sometimes. 

This is something my family had to learn the tough way with our first two goldens. I've described in other threads how my one sister had just returned home from the hospital where she had to have stitches from the younger dog snapping at her arm... and the dog snapped at my youngest sister's back and drew blood. Had my parents known about that second snap, they would have gotten rid of that dog. That's why all six of us ganged together and swore we'd never tell and we'd work with the dogs to make sure that never happened again. And this included really telling the two youngest that the dogs would bite if pushed too far. And we taught the two youngest how to read the dogs' body language. 

This dog grew up and even as an old man he was an angel with my niece who could lay down and use him as a pillow for her head or huggled on him and he loved it. Getting him to that point was a lot of management through his life, and him trusting that if kids got to be too much, somebody would step in and save him. 

I'm typing all this out simply because somebody told you that a submissive temperament is what will cause a dog to be unsuitable for a busy household. That golden was not submissive. He was very independent and cocky. He was the "guide dog" for the golden that came after him who was painfully reserved and shy about people. Wherever this dog went, his brother felt safe following. 

What I've seen happen with little kids....

Ages ago I went to camp held at a fellow church member's ranch. The owners had a newf and a yorkie mix. The yorkie mix was a awesome little dog. When we first got there with all the other kids (lots of girls from age 6 to 18), this dog was trotting around socializing with everyone. Within a couple days this dog was taking to hiding to get away from all the kids trying to pick it up and carry it around. And when kids crawled into its hiding spot to see what was wrong with him, the dog growled and snapped at them because he was cornered and they would not leave him alone. The older kids saw what was going on and started stepping in to keep the dogs separate from the little kids and they both were almost back to normal by the time camp was over. 

I'm not saying this is what happened with your kids - but I'm pointing out that this is the danger when you have little kids (like 3-7 year olds) who are treating these animals like stuffed animals instead of understanding that they are animals. And yes, there is an added dangers (lawsuits) if other people's kids have access to your dogs and anything happens.


----------



## Altairss

Growing up and with my own kids, if someone said I got bit! the first thing asked was what did you do to get bitten? Every bite I have seen or gotten has been the humans fault. Not talking strange dogs here but the family pet, where the child grabbed, pulled, tugged or otherwise engaged the dog in such away the dog thought it need to bite or it was acceptable play to bite or was scared into biting. Its with good reason people on here say don't leave young kids alone with dogs, its for everyones protection.

While we don't want our pets to bite its usually something that was thoughtlessly done by us that caused it. So the few times it happened to my kids it was discussed why and how to avoid it. We made games to teach the kids body language how to freeze when puppies did unwanted behavior and how to gently correct puppies without hurting them.
My Dad theory was punish us not the dog over bites, we learned quick what not to do.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Abby is a field golden and the best dog ever. As everyone says, it is how much time you have to exercise and raise the pup. Abby is far more patient than my lab.


----------



## Skeene

Abbydabbydo said:


> Abby is a field golden and the best dog ever. As everyone says, it is how much time you have to exercise and raise the pup. Abby is far more patient than my lab.


I love that picture. What a beautiful dog.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I think you should also make a distinction between temperament and disposition.

Penny's disposition was kind, gentle, loving, loyal, devoted. She was smart, trainable...all the things a golden should be.

Her temperament, however, was highly excitable. Not high energy, she was actually not playful very much. BUT her excitablilty rose to levels that were dangerous...she would loose all sense of boundaries. It was up to me to make sure her excitement didn't rise to that level. I had to be on guard and watching her as we played. There could only be so much play because she kept ratcheting up.

So, as you look for your Golden be sure to know the difference between high energy and high excitement. With a bunch of kids running around YOU DO NOT WANT an exciteable dog!! Trust me!

Penny lived her life with adults. She loved kids the best because we made sure she stayed calm. Excited play levels was just between her and me...I loved it!


----------



## EvaDog

We had no idea that there were different types of goldens before we got Eva, but found out after the fact that she was a field type. She has endless energy, can be quite mouthy, and she carries everything around (but luckily doesn't chew things). She was a nightmare when we got her at 11 months old, which probably explains the fact that she had 2 previous owners and a 3 month stay at a local shelter. Adequate exercise, consistency, and structure had transformed her into a loving family dog, though (by adequate exercise I mean at least 2 hours of brisk walking, jogging every day). She is wonderful with our 8 year old son - a real playful companion, but I guess he is old enough to take some rougher wrestling from her.

We wouldn't trade her in for anything.


----------



## Emz

Samson is my first official dog. And my boyfriends second. We did not plan to get a field golden. But since we are such a active couple after speaking with our breeder who has been breeding field lined retrievers for over 15 years. We actually thought hed be a great fit.
Now hes got an amazing off switch, something he had right away. When hes nuts hes nuts but then hes totally chill too. 
We are going on 2, 45 mims walks a day and with that one is off leash training. And in afternoon a ball throw too. And some days he still had butt loads of energy.
We are continueing obedience classs. And plan to do obedience trials with him. And eventually agility, hes an amazing jumper! Maybe looking at nose work for fun.
He loves loves to have a job on walks, even if its just simple training as we go. 
He does have a prey drive, notice it when we are out he wants to go after any bird or animal lol. Bit were working hard on leave its  
He needs his brain worked daily or we suffer for it! Lots interactive toys for inside the house.
As a young puppy he was very mouthy, but is much much better now at 7 months. 
He fits our lifestyle perfectly, but with his intensive play drive not sure if a family didnt have a few hours in a day for training, long walks, off leash runs, if a field retriever would work. 
He is super smart, and was already in advance obedience class before he was 6 months. And above the other dogs his age. That could be his breeding or field line. Either way its great to have a smart dog, but that means they also get up to no good if bored easily, and drive you nuts more, by testing boundaries more I think.
But we love samson to bits


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Emz said:


> Samson is my first official dog. And my boyfriends second. We did not plan to get a field golden. But since we are such a active couple after speaking with our breeder who has been breeding field lined retrievers for over 15 years. We actually thought hed be a great fit.
> Now hes got an amazing off switch, something he had right away. When hes nuts hes nuts but then hes totally chill too.
> We are going on 2, 45 mims walks a day and with that one is off leash training. And in afternoon a ball throw too. And some days he still had butt loads of energy.
> We are continueing obedience classs. And plan to do obedience trials with him. And eventually agility, hes an amazing jumper! Maybe looking at nose work for fun.
> He loves loves to have a job on walks, even if its just simple training as we go.
> He does have a prey drive, notice it when we are out he wants to go after any bird or animal lol. Bit were working hard on leave its
> He needs his brain worked daily or we suffer for it! Lots interactive toys for inside the house.
> As a young puppy he was very mouthy, but is much much better now at 7 months.
> He fits our lifestyle perfectly, but with his intensive play drive not sure if a family didnt have a few hours in a day for training, long walks, off leash runs, if a field retriever would work.
> He is super smart, and was already in advance obedience class before he was 6 months. And above the other dogs his age. That could be his breeding or field line. Either way its great to have a smart dog, but that means they also get up to no good if bored easily, and drive you nuts more, by testing boundaries more I think.
> But we love samson to bits


He has a beautiful, expressive face! Good for you for tending to his needs! My Abby is 9+ and maybe slowing down a bit, but not much, lol.


----------



## EmmaandMoose

Emma is a puppy and has lots of energy. Saying that, she also likes to lay around the house with me and take naps or chew on something. Emma is from a field line and she has done great with my nephews and nieces. At first she is full of energy but if they are doing something else (playing on the Wii for example) she will go find something else to do. If they want to play, she's right there with them. I would say a field and show golden would both work out well with children, you just have to teach children and the puppy how to play with one another.


----------



## lhowemt

Would you pass on what breeder you are talking to?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emz

Abbydabbydo said:


> He has a beautiful, expressive face! Good for you for tending to his needs! My Abby is 9+ and maybe slowing down a bit, but not much, lol.


Thanks! Hes got those expressive eybrows lol. I love your sig picture, looks like she is having a ball!


----------



## Skeene

lhowemt said:


> Would you pass on what breeder you are talking to?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sure. Ridgeway Kennel, Steve Raehl. I was also recommended to Red Star Retrievers. Both in Wisconsin.


----------



## Maxs Mom

Ok my opinion......

I have 4 field bred dogs 2 labs, 2 Goldens my dogs are at both ends of the spectrum. As pups they were all about energy. All pups require time, exercise and patience. 

My two oldest dogs are quiet sweet wonderful family type dogs. They enjoy daily walks and companionship. By the time they were 3 they reached this stage. I do think the "pup" stage seems to last longer in field bred dogs. My two young ones who we sought out for drive and octane have that require hard work to maintain and even keel. Quinn the lab has an off switch, Gabby the golden does not. 

Reputable breeder is KEY!!!!! And you need to talk and be honest with them. Not all pups have lots of drive. You want the one that is the low man on the totem pole for drive. You will still have plenty of dog. I have a friend who got a field lab. We were told good "hunt test" dog. Meaning drive but not over the top. The stud is a lovely dog but not nuts. This pup is WAY more drive than anticipated. You have to be ready. 

Gabby is crazy! She is go go go all the time. It's a bit exhausting and I train for field, agility and obedience. I'm a soccer mom with a dog. I think a field bred dog would be fine but a lot harder than you might want to take on. Find a golden breeder who breeds nice dogs. You will get a great family dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Skeene

Maxs Mom said:


> Ok my opinion......
> 
> I have 4 field bred dogs 2 labs, 2 Goldens my dogs are at both ends of the spectrum. As pups they were all about energy. All pups require time, exercise and patience.
> 
> My two oldest dogs are quiet sweet wonderful family type dogs. They enjoy daily walks and companionship. By the time they were 3 they reached this stage. I do think the "pup" stage seems to last longer in field bred dogs. My two young ones who we sought out for drive and octane have that require hard work to maintain and even keel. Quinn the lab has an off switch, Gabby the golden does not.
> 
> Reputable breeder is KEY!!!!! And you need to talk and be honest with them. Not all pups have lots of drive. You want the one that is the low man on the totem pole for drive. You will still have plenty of dog. I have a friend who got a field lab. We were told good "hunt test" dog. Meaning drive but not over the top. The stud is a lovely dog but not nuts. This pup is WAY more drive than anticipated. You have to be ready.
> 
> Gabby is crazy! She is go go go all the time. It's a bit exhausting and I train for field, agility and obedience. I'm a soccer mom with a dog. I think a field bred dog would be fine but a lot harder than you might want to take on. Find a golden breeder who breeds nice dogs. You will get a great family dog.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you. I have been hearing a lot on this site that my family is not ready for a puppy. Thank you for giving me advise and letting me make that call. I know what my family can handle. A temperament issue was not something I wanted to risk, which is not the same as not wanting to handle. So I am so, so, so appreciative for your post. I know we will find the right dog. 

I am glad I asked the question about field dogs because I was wanting to replace our puppy as soon as possible for my kids and the only thing I could find available in WI was field. I don't think this is what we need. Although I am prepared to exercise a dog daily and am excited to do so, I am gathering a field dog might be a little to "crazy." Thanks again!!!


----------



## gdgli

Skeene said:


> Thank you. I have been hearing a lot on this site that my family is not ready for a puppy. Thank you for giving me advise and letting me make that call. I know what my family can handle. A temperament issue was not something I wanted to risk, which is not the same as not wanting to handle. So I am so, so, so appreciative for your post. I know we will find the right dog.
> 
> I am glad I asked the question about field dogs because I was wanting to replace our puppy as soon as possible for my kids and the only thing I could find available in WI was field. I don't think this is what we need. Although I am prepared to exercise a dog daily and am excited to do so, I am gathering a field dog might be a little to "crazy." Thanks again!!!


My field dog is described as a lot of dog.


----------



## Mayve

Skeene,

Only you know for sure what your family can and can't handle. I think you will find that like me, a lot of people who have posted here are mostly just giving you their opinion. I know I was. I have followed your other thread too and am sorry for some of the comments you received. 

I know for me, personally, I couldn't have done as good a job with Sage if I still had children at home. But each of our situations, experience, knowledge etc is different and just because one puppy didn't work out does not mean another wouldn't. 

Not all field bred Goldens are the same, there is no mold...some will come with higher energy and prey drive and some more laid back and many inbetween. I am glad to see that you are really researching your next pup/dog and I am keeping my fingers (and Sage) her paws crossed you find the right breeder who helps you get the right dog/puppy this time around.

There are some great conformation breeders in Wisconsin too, I do think they breed a bit more limited than some of the Field breeders do, at least that has been my experience. 

I wish you luck in your search!


----------



## Bella Floden

*Re: Field Golden Retriever Puppies*

This is an old thread, but I've gotta put my two cents in. I grew up in a family of four children and we had two field goldens. My father hunted waterfowl and pheasant, and I enjoyed walking and playing with those dogs regularly growing up.

My husband and I today have six children and we have had one golden with a mix of show lines and field lines in the past. He was just fine and good tempered. Our field goldens have the drive to hunt and in the home are relaxed and wonderful with our kids. 

Every pup goes through what as known as bite inhibition. The show/field mix we had, probably the worst chewer ever with objects until he hit about two years, but nothing Bitter Apple spray couldn't help. We just had to keep him busy with Kongs, toys and exercise. But he was good with the kids. We taught them all not to jump up or bite us. That is part of training any dog.

The rest, a soft mouth. Our current male golden that is now 10 years has been the most gentle golden with kids in all my years. He grew up with my youngest daughter when she was just a baby. It just depends on the individual pup. A good breeder will temperament test their pups and help place the pup in the right home and help gauge your activity level with that of the pup. 

Goldens are a sporting dog and should have the drive to hunt. The ones correctly bred have the ability to be laid back and be good with people AND children. They don't chase your domesticated animals and can handle distractions. They are intelligent and versatile and often have the ability to compete in other venues such as obedience, agility, rally, etc. Show goldens often can hunt as well!

The "Ideal" Golden Retriever


----------



## Alaska7133

Thanks for bringing up this old thread. I've been around many show dogs or dogs with heavy show pedigrees. Some of them are very very high drive and seem to have no idea how to direct it or how to focus their energy. People think that conformation bred dogs are going to be easier to manage. I beg to differ. I've seen some show bred dogs that make their owners cry with frustration due to a lack of focus (meaning very hard to direct their energy). Getting a show bred dog will not remove you from having a dog that won't have too much energy or be difficult to manage, quite the reverse can be possible. The idea that lower energy equates with easier to train and is thereby a show bred dog, is an incorrect assumption. Some show dogs want nothing to do with pleasing their owner, just in pleasing themselves (I own one of those dogs). Pair that with high energy and you have a dog you wouldn't want in your house. Talk about eat your house! A show bred dog is not a fix to a household that prefers to spend every night on the couch watching tv. Sometimes getting a stuffed animal would be a better choice. Be realistic before you get a pup on what you can and will do with your pup.


----------

